# Jd 5095



## vtmapleman (Sep 3, 2012)

I am considering buying one of these tractors which is brand new. 
Would like some feedback from anyone that has one to help me make a decision. 
Would like to know pros and cons. I have a 5510 now.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF vtmapleman.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Maple! Don't know squat about that one but if it's green, it's got to be good. I hate to refer folks to another forum, but TBN has numerous reviews for tractors and I remain certain that they have this one covered too. When you buy it, please tell us about it along with some photos!


----------



## vtmapleman (Sep 3, 2012)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum Maple! Don't know squat about that one but if it's green, it's got to be good. I hate to refer folks to another forum, but TBN has numerous reviews for tractors and I remain certain that they have this one covered too. When you buy it, please tell us about it along with some photos!


Sorry, what is TBN?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

tractorbynet.com


----------

